# Car Valet



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Anybody know any good car valets? not talking about the ones you get at pertol stations, i mean proper valet with interior treatments , shampoo etc. Need to get my car ready to sell.

Whilst on that subject, anyone ineterested in a 2006 Audi A4 2.0T SLINE Fully Loaded?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Anybody know any good car valets? not talking about the ones you get at pertol stations, i mean proper valet with interior treatments , shampoo etc. Need to get my car ready to sell.
> 
> Whilst on that subject, anyone ineterested in a 2006 Audi A4 2.0T SLINE Fully Loaded?


FULLY LOADED I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE EMPTY IF YOUR SELLING IT


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> FULLY LOADED I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE EMPTY IF YOUR SELLING IT


Man you must be bored!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

sfarrell said:


> man you must be bored!!


yep
see whats happening in lounge thats boredom


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Car valet? Don't you mean a car wash? My advice would be to buy a starter set and have a go yourself. Most guys at the valet/wash use bristles that could scratch a diamond, hard water and lard-like shampoo that really damages the car inside and out.

About the A4 - has it got a manual tranny or the slow a*s boring multitronic?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Car valet? Don't you mean a car wash? My advice would be to buy a starter set and have a go yourself. Most guys at the valet/wash use bristles that could scratch a diamond, hard water and lard-like shampoo that really damages the car inside and out.
> 
> About the A4 - has it got a manual tranny or the slow a*s boring multitronic?


manual trany
is that someone half man half women


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have used these guys (when someone threw up in my car) and got good service.

Car Polish, Car polishing service


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

you can get a maxguard professional polish/wax job (really works wonders) done at Infiniti for 350. It used to cost twice as much but because of the economy they lowered their price. if interested you can go to the infiniti/nissan service center which is right across from DNATA in Deira (ask for Mr. Venus  in the service center).


----------



## rangerdxb (May 23, 2010)

i used crystal shine when my 14 month old spilled milk in the prado. they do a very fine interior detail. great service.


----------



## pdrewell (Jan 13, 2011)

SFarrell said:


> Anybody know any good car valets? not talking about the ones you get at pertol stations, i mean proper valet with interior treatments , shampoo etc. Need to get my car ready to sell.
> 
> Whilst on that subject, anyone ineterested in a 2006 Audi A4 2.0T SLINE Fully Loaded?


I recently put my 2001 BMW with very 'tired' paint in to Crystal Shine in Al Quoz and they did a wonderful job, it came out looking like new. Very professional service and competively priced. Highly recommended.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pdrewell said:


> I recently put my 2001 BMW with very 'tired' paint in to Crystal Shine in Al Quoz and they did a wonderful job, it came out looking like new. Very professional service and competively priced. Highly recommended.


And dear sir, you created a login just to recommend these guys?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

rsinner said:


> And dear sir, you created a login just to recommend these guys?


It could be innocent!


----------

